# Bank loans back?



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Bank approvals for new loans with real estate as collateral were halted some months ago at least in many banks in Phils I suppouse by banks got short of cash because many took out of their acounts because of covid.

Anyone knowing of any change back towards how it was before?


----------

